# VK - The Pod System Fire Sale is now Live



## Gizmo (13/3/20)

UP TO 75% OFF!

Pod System Fire Sale is now LIVE
VOOPOO DRAG Nano Pod Kit now R150.00
Smok Trinity Alpha 30W Kit now R150.00
Geek Vape Frenzy Pod System now R200.00
Smoant PASITO 25W Pod System now R250.0
Vladdin Eden Vape Pod System now R150.00
Vladdin RE Edition Kit now R200.00
Wismec HiFlask Pod System Silver Now R250
Smoking Vapor Mi-Pod now R500.00
Vladdin Slide Now R350.00

Just to name a few insane deals

Check em out here --> https://www.vapeking.co.za/pod-system-fire-sale.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/20)

Gizmo said:


> UP TO 75% OFF!
> 
> Pod System Fire Sale is now LIVE
> VOOPOO DRAG Nano Pod Kit now R150.00
> ...



Awesome Sale! But why did it have to be so far away from pay-day?????

Reactions: Like 2


----------

